

Ask HN: Need (mid-life) Career Advice - terrykohla

Hellow HN SmartyPants,<p>First of all let me get this out of the way:
I DO NOT KNOW HOW TO CODE<p>I'm 33 y/o, making good money analyzing private jets interiors structures, bored to death and I feel like I'm working for the devil.<p>I want to do something new where I can find intellectual challenge, be creative and inline with my core values (humanity &#38; the environment).<p>My main problem is that I have too many fields of interest and cannot seem to be able to make a decision. I've contemplated dozens of potential careers, PhDs in math, science, social science, writing books, filming documentary, acting, journalism.  I'm at cross-roads and I feel totally paralyzed.<p>Any advice? Any books suggestions?<p>I really really love this community.<p>Community hugs :)
======
cnorgate
A few thoughts:

1) You need to focus on one or two things - no use in being a jack of all
trades and master of none

2) What do you naturally do when you have free time in the evening? For any of
the above mentioned activities, do you ever 'get into it' and pull up hours
later after a big session? If you do, chances are it's something that really
engages you... that's a good thing, follow it

3) A journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step - you just need to
start walking down a path, even if you can't see over the next hill, you need
to start walking... do you know anyone who did anything for 3-5 years and
still sucked at it? Probably not, so chances are if you commit to something
and put in the time, you'll get great sooner than later too... but it won't
happen overnight

I used all of the above lenses to focus on becoming a world class product
manager and technologist... hope it helps you.

~~~
terrykohla
Thank you for your valuable advice. I did a little search about the expression
"jack of all trades and master of none" and bumped into this fascinating
article: [http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/09/14/the-
top-5-re...](http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2007/09/14/the-
top-5-reasons-to-be-a-jack-of-all-trades/)

